

Show HN: WebSocket.us - TazeTSchnitzel
http://websocket.us/
I made this website because I wanted to make a simple resource on WebSocket, that wasn't commercially motivated.
======
TazeTSchnitzel
I made this website because I wanted to provide a simple resource for
WebSocket information that wasn't commercially motivated. If you have any
suggestions, please tell me them.

------
damian2000
Nice job, just a small suggestion to maybe center the content ... on my
laptop's widescreen its mostly over to the left hand side.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Done. It wasn't originally intended to be fixed-width, but it ended up like
that because of my CSS ineptitude.

